# Dogma vs Dogma FP



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm needing help in choosing a new Pinarello - I can get a fairly good deal on a 2005 Dogma. My question is: what is the difference between the Dogma and the Dogma FP other than the MOST bb? As I understand it, the MOST bb makes the FP more stiff, but how much?


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't shell out the extra $ for the Dogma FP unless you really had extra $ to blow. I have ridden the Dogma, and while it is a very nice bike, it felt like a refined alloy ride. It cornered and handled very nice, but so did the Marvel (at 1/3 the cost and almost the same weight). Smoother than the Prince and a bit more so than the F4:13. I can't imagine that the Dogma FP would be much of an improvement over the Dogma: after all, I noticed very minimal differences on the standard Dogma over a well-done alloy frame (the Marvel). I liked it, but it is not, IMO, worth the $4000 asking price. A fair value if you are getting one for $2700 from competitive cyclist. I was much more impressed with the ride quality and weight of the Look 585. THAT is the best bike I have ridden to date. But, no way is the Dogma FP worth $4600. The material may be exotic, but it didn't seem to translate into a superior ride when compared to other top materials, which would justify the added expense. The ONDA stuff is great though-I am glad it is out on the Galileo.


----------



## PineNut (Jun 5, 2005)

*dogma fp vs f4:13*



itsjon said:


> I'm needing help in choosing a new Pinarello - I can get a fairly good deal on a 2005 Dogma. My question is: what is the difference between the Dogma and the Dogma FP other than the MOST bb? As I understand it, the MOST bb makes the FP more stiff, but how much?


sorry itsjon, I cant answer your question directly - I have a dogma fp (so I must have rocks in my head) and did test a dogma before buying. Is there that much of a difference ..... a bit and it is stiffness related. I noticed the biggest difference when going fast downhills - fp pointed better. In the end, I couldn't resist going for the fp but that said, if you get a great deal on the Dogma (and I don't know the relativities) I would be surprised if you would be disappointed with it - the dogma fp is great - at this level, Pinarello don't make a bad bike imho.

as for comparing the dogma fp versus the f4:13, there isn't one. They have the same fork and rear stays but it ends there - Completely different ride, feel, stiffness, handling - the lot. Both are nice bikes though.

cheers - good luck


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

dawgcatching said:


> I wouldn't shell out the extra $ for the Dogma FP unless you really had extra $ to blow. I have ridden the Dogma, and while it is a very nice bike, it felt like a refined alloy ride. It cornered and handled very nice, but so did the Marvel (at 1/3 the cost and almost the same weight). Smoother than the Prince and a bit more so than the F4:13. I can't imagine that the Dogma FP would be much of an improvement over the Dogma: after all, I noticed very minimal differences on the standard Dogma over a well-done alloy frame (the Marvel). I liked it, but it is not, IMO, worth the $4000 asking price. A fair value if you are getting one for $2700 from competitive cyclist. I was much more impressed with the ride quality and weight of the Look 585. THAT is the best bike I have ridden to date. But, no way is the Dogma FP worth $4600. The material may be exotic, but it didn't seem to translate into a superior ride when compared to other top materials, which would justify the added expense. The ONDA stuff is great though-I am glad it is out on the Galileo.


Is the Marvel about the same weight as the Dogma? And the Dogma FP? I heard the only drawback of the frame (except the one color that is left available), is that the frame is pretty heavy by today's standards. I think around 3 lbs.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Clevor said:


> Is the Marvel about the same weight as the Dogma? And the Dogma FP? I heard the only drawback of the frame (except the one color that is left available), is that the frame is pretty heavy by today's standards. I think around 3 lbs.


Marvel is a little heavier it the frame, maybe 100g? The fork is definitely heavier. The ONDA fork shaves at least 60g off of the Beta. But, the ride quality is superb. The Dogma was heavier than the F4:13-the Dogma comes in at about 1260g or so for the frame, the F4:13 was closer to 1100g. But, the F4:13 doesn't ride anywhere as nice as the Dogma. The F4:13 is a stiff race bike-basically a carbon Prince. 

To PineNut: no, there aren't rocks in your head. The Dogma FP is a kick-ass bike. I just couldn't see that it was significantly better than a $3K bike, after riding several and owning a few (I paid for $2799 for my Fondriest Carbon Lex and it feels erreily similiar to the Dogma-same weight, ride quality, handling ect.) That was my basis (cost vs. performance). If you are enjoying the ride-that is all that counts!


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

I have had both dogmas fp and the standed dogy I have to say the standed dogma was a nicer ride but I reckon the fp is way stiffer one thing to note that most bottom bracket does'nt like the rain it gets a real high pitched squeak so you have to service it way more then a standed BB.The lower Headset bearing is not a sealed so once again more service's infacked I's shocked to se how bloody cheep it looked .I'm ditching my doma fp and getting a Paris Carbon


----------



## ferraripete (Dec 19, 2006)

i actually have both a standard dogma and an fp. standard w/ dura ace cranks and the fp w/ record carbon. both are incredible bikes and super electric when you stand on them. i have no preferrence and might suggest a standard dogma if you are able to find a left-over.

jim o'brien @ the right gear in concord , nc always builds my bikes and i think he is the very best fitter in the country...as you know that really defines the ride quality the most!!


----------

